# Marble Confectionary Table



## chefron (May 14, 1999)

I'm looking to purchase a marble bench for my home kitchen, sort of like what fudge shops employ but I have no clue who distributes these. Any suggestions?

-Ron


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Try a countertop place I would recommend granite as it will hold up WAAAYYY better than any marble, I am lucky enough to have a solid 20 foot x 4 foot piece of granite in my shop, it is awesome. That may be overkill for you as I remember it costing about 70 dollars a square foot.

I walked into a countertop place up the street from my old job and just asked one guy who happened to be working there.
I scored a 2 foot x 2 foot piece of granite for free just because I looked like a nice guy and some cookies I happened to bring along. I did pay to have it polished but that is not too much. Most places have scrap you can have for free as well.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

In 1996 I scored a 4'X4' piece of marble from the Chef of a restaurant that was in my group back in Atlanta. Cost me 50 bucks. I've always wanted to have it mounted to a set of stainless legs with a reinforcing base. Dang thing has been moved from Atl to SC to NY to MO and now to VA and it's still in one piece but it sits idle in a closet. 

In case something ever happened to it, I decided to talk to the counter folks that just did our kitchen and was told that sometimes they have remnents left over from some larger jobs. The materials are sometimes marble, granite and silestone (quartz). Told me these could be picked up for a cheap song. My guess would be to stop by a counter top company in your area and ask. Never hurts to just ask if they have something. 

I'd sell ya mine but the shipping and crating would make it impossible to happen.:suprise: Plus I keep saying that it's gonna not just be a closet ornament forever.


----------



## chefron (May 14, 1999)

If you're "oldschool" at 1982, what am I at 1976? Wait! Don't answer that! Thanks for the heads up guys!

-Ron


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

rat, anyone, maybe this is a dumb question but do you know if there is any difference in the coldness of marble and granite? Is granite as cold as marble?

Geez, don't even get me started on that one! :suprise:


----------

